# Work above a dropped ceiling



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Kind of made my eyes go Then I started grumbling


I do the same things. Then I start singing "I'm in the money!"









Any way to make those pix larger so an old geezer like me can see them?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Big enough ??


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

This ceiling is a nightmare. They have boxes everywhere just hanging, MC cables are not supported - just draped accross duct work and other MC cables, Mc cables laying on the ceiling tiles, open boxes, 
Abandoned cables just hanging everywhere, splices with out wirenuts and so on. 
The EC that did this is from out of state and did this job at night (under the cover of darkness). I assume his reasonning was he would be gone before anyone figured it out. This is a large grocery store chain.He has put them on the hook to either give up the contractor or handle it themselves. 

Either way some will: pay the fines,provide drawings for review,pull permit, get inspection and correct anything and everything above the ceiling.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a grocery store, you say?

The hack forgot some things. Namely 















and


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

If no permits were pulled, what were you inspecting?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

When we were installing a solar system at our union hall (they moved into a used building not a new building) we found all kinds of things like this in the drop ceiling. It seems as though they think of it as an obstruction no one will ever look behind. Non supported emt with flying j boxes everywhere with various other violations. Kinda sad to see that in the hall.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I was looking at a job today that I had to get above a ceiling to see.
> This is work done by an Electrical Contractor that did a lighting job for a large grocery store. No permits or inspections. ( BUT THERE WILL BE !!)
> Kind of made my eyes go Then I started grumbling
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerrak (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a place I worked on 

I removed so much wire and conduit that had no use, some were still live.

There was an open junction box on one wall with a bunch of wires hanging out of it (more than a few feet in length), no caps or nothing, and they were live  waiting for someone to grab them.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> If no permits were pulled, what were you inspecting?


I was there as another EC (highly respectable EC) was doing some work in that building and I had to look above the ceiling to inspect his project. 

Of course he was more then willing to take me up in the lift so I could inspect "his" work.Oh and while your here take a look over there,and there,and there,and there :whistling2:

The lighting job was done a few months ago. At night so not to disturb business during the day


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Of course he was more then willing to take me up in the lift so I could inspect "his" work.Oh and while your here take a look over there,and there,and there,and there :whistling2:


 
:laughing:

Good for him.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

There are roughly 100 schools with worse work but in the same genre. I see armoured cable run way worse than that every time my head enters a drop ceiling. 

Conduit runs 13 feet in length run adjacent to a corridor loose from one class room to the next, offset 5 feet down with a loose coupling in the middle. Wires holding the conduit that are live. Octagon boxes never connected to the wall. Conduit overfill. Box over-fill to insane levels where they cut short wires just to fit it all. Fire alarm systems over-filled boxes with wires hanging out and marrettes falling off. One MCC for an exhaust fan had a cigarette foil wrapper to bypass a fuse inside at the controls. That one was funny.

Could go on and on. What makes it so much more dangerous is that these all get left as is. Inspectors check once a year and never lift a tile. When they do find things it takes over a year to even have them fixed. They never catch these people. They never try to catch them. 

It's hell.


----------



## jrhelectrical (May 12, 2009)

I've noted work simular to this by companies doing the bulk of a complex before rentals come in and design their stores with their elect. co. and its hard to work around them. I , believe they try to install it as quick as possible to make a profit. its just bad business. jrhelectrical


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I was there as another EC (highly respectable EC) was doing some work in that building and I had to look above the ceiling to inspect his project.
> 
> Of course he was more then willing to take me up in the lift so I could inspect "his" work.Oh and while your here take a look over there,and there,and there,and there :whistling2:
> 
> The lighting job was done a few months ago. At night so not to disturb business during the day


now that is what iam talking about. how much will that ec get fined for hack work like that?
i personaly would not do that and never any of my apprentices, if they did, i would shhhhit a brick, and have their a$$ off my job!
i like putting my signature on a job, anything me or the apprentices do, has my name on it. 
that is complete crap.
oh, will the new ec be redoing this as well as the job he was there for?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Picky, picky, picky you inspectors:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with 480 on this one, just think of the money to be made on bringing it up to code.


----------

